

Ask HN: Do you use cheatsheets? - boy88

Hey guys, I&#x27;d be curious to learn..do you use programming cheat sheets on an ongoing basis? If so, which ones do you use?
======
styts
The only cheat sheet I remember using was [http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-
sheet.gif](http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif) when I was learning
vim.

Otherwise just googling a quick answer seems most efficient (or quickly
searching through the code).

------
Someone1234
Does ASCII Table count? I use that nearly daily.

Beyond that, not hugely. I hit the "man pages" a lot for the libraries but
they would never fit on a literal cheat sheet.

It might be useful to have an SQL one. I'm always forgetting syntax. RegX is
too complex to summaries and all the summaries are inaccurate (e.g. "This
means X unless the following conditions are met then it means the opposite of
X, and if other conditions are met then it forms part of Y or nothing at
all!")

------
japhyr
Revsys put out a nice Django cheatsheet a while back. I don't think it's been
updated since 1.5, but I've used it when I'm starting a new Django project for
the first time in a while.

I find it helpful for reminding me of things I've used before, but not often
enough to remember the exact syntax off the top of my head.

[http://www.revsys.com/django/cheatsheet/](http://www.revsys.com/django/cheatsheet/)

------
MalcolmDiggs
I've never had a day where I coded completely from memory. I don't necessarily
use cheat-sheets, but I'll often revisit that _same_ stackoverflow answer
several times over the course of a week until it gets lodged in my brain.

